# Hopedale la redfish



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Yesterday I fished with Aysha and Rodney from Little Rock Arkansas. They were in New Orleans and wanted to make a day fishing. Things started off slow but later in the morning we found some redfish eager to take our baits, dead shrimp under corks along the shorelines and points. The bite was not fast and we had to work at it but the limit of reds and some drum found their way into the box. Beautiful weather and great day fishing with some good people who will be coming back.
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
985-640-05969 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice man you all can keep a lot of fish! I would hate to clean up the fish after one of your trips. bet it was a blast to be on it though!


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been at the cleaning tables in LA a few times, and that's a moderate fish cleaning chore. In Louisiana, the limit on redfish is 5 (min length 16") with only one over 27." You often see a limit of redfish for a 3-4 angler crew with lots of specks mixed in for good measure, or a limit of specks (25 per angler) with a lot of reds mixed in.


----------

